# Just one more reason to root for Dalvin Cook.



## Gold Ranger (Feb 28, 2017)

Forever a Nole: My Letter to Florida State

By Dalvin Cook

http://www.seminoles.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=32900&ATCLID=211495290

This kid is gonna make some franchise proud.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2017)

He's a good kid. Hope he enjoys boundless success wherever he lands. I wouldn't mind seeing him split reps with Devonta Freeman.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 28, 2017)

elfiii said:


> He's a good kid. Hope he enjoys boundless success wherever he lands. I wouldn't mind seeing him split reps with Devonta Freeman.



I have a feeling he'll be sharing a backfield with Andrew Luck in the near future.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 1, 2017)

Best Rb in the nation


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2017)

Never heard of her..

Good kid and hope he does well in the NFL..


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 1, 2017)

Good Kid? LOL

The same "good kid" who was issued citation for being cruel to animals of the "good kid" accused of battery on a female and let off (suprise suprise) by Talanasty PD. 

Did he do it? He may not have and I'm sure a bleeding heart Nole will come in here and cry about how I'm wrong and he was defusing the situation. Yeah....how about not hang around thugs and pot heads and you won't be called a thug and a pot head. 


Yeah.... good kid


He's a nole, I hope he studied hard and got a degree because I'll never root for him toting the rock.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Good Kid? LOL
> 
> The same "good kid" who was issued citation for being cruel to animals of the "good kid" accused of battery on a female and let off (suprise suprise) by Talanasty PD.
> 
> ...





Ok.. I'll change my mind now.. He's a scumbag! I didn't want to be the 1st to say it..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 1, 2017)

daily dalvincooksux


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Mar 1, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> He's a nole, I hope he studied hard and got a degree because I'll never root for him toting the rock.



Oh Im sure he is crushed over that too     Cant wait to da U get pounded by FSU, again


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 2, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> Oh Im sure he is crushed over that too     Cant wait to da U get pounded by FSU, again



We do know that Cook assaulted that Miami(fl) defense three times.  Of course, that's not saying much.


----------



## Snookpimpin (Mar 2, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Good Kid? LOL
> 
> The same "good kid" who was issued citation for being cruel to animals of the "good kid" accused of battery on a female and let off (suprise suprise) by Talanasty PD.
> 
> ...



Because we all know Miami has been full of saints over the years . in the end the kid is a great athlete and your just mad we continue to run all over you.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 2, 2017)

Ray Lewis


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 2, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> We do know that Cook assaulted that Miami(fl) defense three times.  Of course, that's not saying much.



Where's the like button


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 8, 2017)

As usual Nolies deflect and defer rather than address the subject of the post. 

Gotta love it. 

You have a nice winning streak, I'll give you that and when it ends you'll be on here yelling about it still I have zero doubt.




ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> Oh Im sure he is crushed over that too     Cant wait to da U get pounded by FSU, again



Who are you again and why do I care new guy?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 8, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> As usual Nolies deflect and defer rather than address the subject of the post.
> 
> Gotta love it.
> 
> ...



I may be wrong but I don't see where any Nole fan said he was a "good kid".....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I may be wrong but I don't see where any Nole fan said he was a "good kid".....



Everybody knows that all FSU players are Thugs so is it really a surprise?


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Mar 8, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Who are you again and why do I care new guy?



New guys arent allowed to post here or something?  Good though. Let the butthurt flow through you      I just found it pretty hilarious that some loser from thUg U wants to talk about other teams players is all.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 8, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> New guys arent allowed to post here or something?  Good though. Let the butthurt flow through you      I just found it pretty hilarious that some loser from thUg U wants to talk about other teams players is all.



Awww.... how cute, you think I'm mad. lol

Thug U? I've never heard that one before. 

Did the f$u clown college teach you such witty responses?

Why don't you count up Tallanasties arrests in the past ten tears and compare them with UM's.  Who's "thug u" again? 

The 80's called and along with your mullet they want their stereotypes back. 

Now go play in your sand box with the kids while the adults talk.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 8, 2017)

And for the record, there is no way he wrote that without help. lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> New guys arent allowed to post here or something?.



Sure, new guys are allowed as long as you're not a Vol.. I've tried to get Elfiii to ban all of them but he keeps saying "no"..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> And for the record, there is no way he wrote that without help. lol



Ok, now that was funny...


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure, new guys are allowed as long as you're not a Vol.. I've tried to get Elfiii to ban all of them but he keeps saying "no"..



im banning all of them when he makes me mod for the odr weekend.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> im banning all of them when he makes me mod for the odr weekend.



There's not many left...


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok, now that was funny...



I've sat in on interviews with him and there's not a chance in you know where. 

He's no Myron Rolle by a long shot.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> I've sat in on interviews with him and there's not a chance in you know where.
> 
> He's no Myron Rolle by a long shot.



So you're saying he's not at FSU for the schooling and he doesn't have much out of the way of football?


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Mar 8, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Did the f$u clown college teach you such witty responses?



Clown school.  First Ive heard of that   Did that loser school down near little Cuba teach you that?   LOL!  

You dont know me or anything about me.  Im just laughing at you being butthurt because FSU has owned your loser Miami Hurricanes for quiet a spell now and Dalvin embarrassed yall the whole time he was at FSU.      Get back with me when yall can win over two games against FSU in 12 years.   Right now, yall are owned by that "clown school" though.

Go jump in front of speeding Peterbilt for all I care.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 8, 2017)

daily fsux and dalvincooksux


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Mar 8, 2017)

daily miamihurricanessux worse


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 8, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> daily miamihurricanessux worse



yep. they suck too.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 8, 2017)

TJL, without diehard U fans like yourself, beating the U would just be another boring win over a lackluster opponent.


----------

